# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Përkrah komunizmit

## CRO

*Përkrah komunizmit*

Pozicioni i disa intelektualëve të famshëm progresist kundrejt Revolucionit të Tetorit dhe regjimeve komuniste.

Për shumë, tej mase shumë dekadash, lavdërimi i pakushtëzuar i mitit të Revolucionit Rus të 1917 dhe të sistemeve komuniste në përgjithësi, është bërë pjesë, nëse kështu mund të thuhet, e ndërgjegjes kolektive të miliona personave, të bindur rreth drejtësisë së luftës së klasave marksiste dhe të metodave të përdorura në shumë vende. Kjo ethe masive, që për rreth 70 vjet, nga viti 1917 deri më 1989, është përhapur në Evropë dhe në botë e ndihmuar dhe rënduar nga sjellja e një pjese të madhe të intelektualëve të cilët nëpërmjet veprave dhe pohimeve të tyre morën pjesë në mbajtjen gjallë të mitit më tragjik dhe të eksperimentit kulturor, politik dhe socio-ekonomik më të dështuar të epokës bashkëkohore.
Pas kaq vitesh është interesante të rilexojmë çkanë shkruar dhe deklaruar njerëz të njohur të mendimit, duke mbështetur dhe thurur elozhe për sistemet marksiste, duke u nisur në radhë të parë nga ai moskovit. Që në vitin 1919, Albert Matheiz historian i Revolucionit francez, justifikoi regjimin e terrorit të instaluar në Rusi, duke e krahasuar (nëse ky mund të quhet kompliment) Lenin me Robespierin. Një tjetër francez në vitin 1931, poeti Luis Aragon (1879  1982) në Prélude au temps des cerises i përkushtoi vargje rrëngjethëse GPU-së (e pamëshirshmja polici politike bolshevike): Kërkoj nj GPU për të përgatitur fundin e botës / Rroftë GPU-ja kundër papës dhe morrave / Rroftë GPU-ja kundër nënshtrimit ndaj bankave / Rroftë GPU-ja kundër familjes dhe kështu me radhë. Përtej oqeanit ishte shkrimtari Epton Sinclair që lidhur me kolektivizimet sovjetike në bujqësi shkruante: Në Rusi bolshevikët përzënë fshatarët e pasur nga tokat dhe i dënojnë me punë të detyrueshme Gjithë kjo do të shkaktojë ndoshta një milion të vdekur, ndoshta pesë milionë Por në fund të fundit në historinë e njerëzimit nuk është regjistruar asnjë ndryshim i rëndësishëm social pa të vdekur. Ndjeshmëri të veçantë dhe shpirt humanitar shfaqi edhe shkrimtari me zë Maksim Gorki (1869  1936), i cili nuk pati skrupuj kur lëshoi thirrjen e tij patriotike Shfaroseni pa mëshirë armikun; thirrje që faktikisht do të shënonte vërshimin e spastrimeve staliniste.

Lista e të mëdhenjve dhe të urtëve, apologjetë të komunizmit vijon me filozofin Maurice Merleau-Ponty që në vitin 1947, duke polemizuar me shkrimtarin Koestler, justifikoi Terrorin e Madh stalinian si parakusht i nevojshëm për ndërtimin e një shoqërie të re proletare. Por duhet të mbërrijmë te Bertolt Brecht-i (1898  1956) për të parë të shprehur, ndoshta, në formën më të plotë shpirtin politik të intelektualëve marksistë apo filomarksitë të perëndimit. Regjisori i famshëm në mars të 1953 e vajtoi vdekjen e Stalinit me fjalët: Të shtypurit e të pesë kontinenteve ndjenë një shtrëngim në zemër kur mësuan lajmin e vdekjes së Stalinit. Ai ishte mishërimi i shpresave të tyre dhe tona. Nuk mbaron këtu. Në qershor të 1953, me rastin e revoltave të punëtorëve të Berlinit, që u shtypën nga tanket ruse, Brecht-i i shkroi presidentit të RDGJ-së, Ulbricht, për ta përgëzuar dhe për të ripohuar vlerësimin ndaj regjimit komunist në gjermani. Elementë fashistë të shtyrë nga Perëndimi  theksoi intelektuali  u përpoqën të shfrytëzonin pakënaqësinë e popullit (lapsus që të bënë të mendosh se bash populli gjerman në lindje nuk është se po e shtynte dhe aq mirë nën regjimin komunist) për të arritur qëllimet e tyre të ulëta dhe gjakatare Por falë ndërhyrjes së shpejtë dhe të përpiktë të trupave sovjetike kjo përpjekje u eliminua. Sigurisht, forcat e armatosura ruse nuk u morën me punëtorët, por me këtë turmë fashistësh luftënxitës të përbërë bashibozuk të rinj që kishin pushtuar Berlinin. Nga deliret tragjikomike brehtaniane kalojmë te një tjetër personazh të nderuar të plejadës së intelektualëve marksist, hungarezi György Lukacs (1885  1971). Në një intervistë për New Left Review të korrik-gusht 1971, Lukacs pa mëdyshje (dhe ndjesi të qesharakes) pohoi se: më i keqi i regjimeve komuniste është gjithmonë më mirë se më i miri i regjimeve kapitaliste. Nuk i shpëtoi groteskut as komediografi irlandez George Bernard Shaw (1856  1950), i cili në vitin 1931, gjatë një udhëtimi në BRSS, admiroi realizmin e Stalinit, duke pohuar se Rusia nuk kishte asnjë problem ushqimor dhe se kishte një sistem burgjesh model. Duke shtuar: në Angli një shkelës i ligjit hyn në burg si njeri normal dhe del kriminel, ndërsa në Rusi ai hyn që tashmë është kriminel dhe del i rilindur Deri në atë pikë sa shumë të burgosur, për të përmirësuar vetveten, zgjasin vullnetarisht dënimin. Sikur mos ti mjaftonte, Shaw, e mbyllte kështu: Stalini i ka mbajtur të gjitha premtimet; krijoi një shoqëri të drejtë dhe për rrjedhojë heq kapelën para tij. Më të përmbajtura duken vëzhgimet e shkrimtarit H. G. Wells, lidhur me parajsën e punëtorëve. Në vitin 1931, pas një takimi me Stalinin, pranoi me një siklet shqetësues mungesën e qenësishme të lirisë në BRSS, por duke e justifikuar me përpjekjet e Sovjetit për të krijuar një shoqëri racionale. Në 1935 mbeti i dashuruar me marksizmin dhe filozofi dhe matematikani Ludwig Wittgenstein. Vizitoi BRSS dhe për disa vite rresht mendonte të transferohej aty, i bindur se ai vend paraqiste një alternativë të vlefshme dhe të nevojshme kundrejt dekadencës së Perëndimit. Tirania komuniste  pohonte me një sintetizëm matematikor  nuk më indinjon BRSS-ja është një vend i ashpër por i drejtë. Në fillim të viteve 30 ekonomisti John Maynard Keynes studioi sistemin e bujqësisë sovjetike, duke vënë re zitë e frikshme të bukës shkaktuar nga planet pesëvjeçare. Gjithsesi për hir të dashurisë së idealeve, parapëlqeu të heshte.

Një kapitull të veçantë meritojnë deklaratat dhe shkrimet e të mbivlerësuarit filozof ekzistencialist Jean-Paul Sartre (1905 -1980), i cili pasi qetësisht punoi dhe deri diku u pasurua, në vitet 1940  44, nën regjimin kolaboracionist të Vichy-s, ju fut me kokë çështjes komuniste. Ndërmjet viteve 1947  1951, ai u kthye në një stalinist të flaktë, deri sa prishi marrëdhëniet me më kritikët dhe të kujdesshmit si Raymond Aron, Arthur Koestler dhe Maurice Merleau-Ponty. Nuk pranoj  polemizoi i neveritur Sartre  të ndjek ish miqtë e mi në dënimin e stalinizmit. Në vitin 1952, Satre u prish edhe me Albert Camus, i cili kritikonte metodat shtypëse dhe gjakatare të Stalinit (Duke mos qenë ne anëtarë të Partisë, nuk ishte detyra jonë të flisnim për kampet e punës sovjetike, shpjegoi babi i ekzistencializmit , duke dhënë prova të larta dialektiko-akrobacie). Në vitin 1952, filozofi mori pjesë në Konferencën e Lëvizjes për Paqe organizuar nga komunistët në Vjenë dhe në vitin 1954, pas një udhëtimi në Rusi, me një seri artikujsh për Libération i thuri lavde, pa mëdyshje, gjithë sistemit marksist: Në BRSS  pohoi Sartre  liria e kritikës është e plotë Qytetarët sovjetik kritikojnë qeverinë e tyre më haptas dhe në mënyrë më efikase se sa ne. Gjendja social-ekonomike e popullit sovjetik është në përmirësim të vazhdueshëm Të gjithë janë të ushqyer dhe strehuar në mënyrë të admirueshme Ata nuk dalin jashtë shtetit jo sepse nuk e lejon qeveria, por sepse nuk kanë asnjë dëshirë për të dalë Në sistemin sovjetik interesi i individit dhe i shoqërisë përputhen plotësisht BRSS marshon drejt së ardhmes. Në vitin 1956, filozofi francez arriti të mos pranonte raportin sekret të Kruscev-it mbi masakrat e Stalinit, duke deklaruar: Është e papranueshme ekzistenca e kampeve të përqendrimit, por edhe trajtimi që shtypi borgjez i bën është i papranueshëm Kruscev-i e denoncoi Stalinin pa dhënë shpjegime të mjaftueshme, pa kryer analizë historike, shkujdesur.

Lidhur me gjyqet e shumta të Moskës dhe torturat ndaj të burgosurve, shkrimtari francez André Malraux (1901  1976) lozi me analogji të papranueshme historike: Ashtu si Inkuizicioni nuk shkatërroi dinjitetin themelor të krishterimit, ashtu edhe gjyqet e Moskës nuk kanë zbehu dinjitetin themelor të komunizmit. Denoncimet e vazhdueshme lidhur me ekzistencën e gulagëve nuk prekën aspak besimin e shumë intelektualëve progresist perëndimor. I vetmi përjashtim është André Gide, i cili në vitin 1939 vizitoi BRSS-në duke ngelur i neveritur. Me tu kthyer në Francë, Gide guxoi të fliste për shtypjen staliniste, por menjëherë u izolua. Nga ana e vet, filozofi Roger Garaudy i ironizoi zërat lidhur me gulagët dhe fituesi i çmimit Nobel Frédéric Juliot-Curie dëshmoi se rusët janë një popull i lumtur që mbështet regjimin e vet. Nuk mbaron këtu. Në vitin 1972 Pablo Neruda (1904  1973)  fitues i Nobelit për letërsinë në 1971, por dhe fitues i çmimit grotesk për Paqen Lenin  problemet e Aleksandr Solgenistsyn-it dhe të intelektualëve të tjerë të shquar rusë të internuar në gulag, i vlerësoi plotësisht personale duke shpjeguar: se nuk kishte dëshirë të kthehej në vegël të propagandës antisovjetike. Në vitet 70 u bë përsëri i gjallë Sartre, i cili pasi bekoi lëvizjet studentore të 68, nisi sulmin duke lartësuar veprimet e grupeve terroriste italiane, gjermane dhe palestineze. Terrorizmi është arma legjitime e të vobektit, pohoi, duke justifikuar masakrën e Munihut, kryer nga terroristë palestinezë gjatë Olimpiadës. Asgjë e çuditshme. Që në vitet 60 ai kishte bërë apologjinë e sjelljes së dhunshme antiborgjeze dhe antiimperialiste. Në parathënien e Të mallkuarve të botës (1961) të Franz Fanon, filozofi ekzistencialist kishte nënvijëzuar: të vrasës një evropiano-perëndimor do të thotë të arrish njëkohësisht dy qëllime: eliminimin e shtypësit dhe të njeriut që është fryt i kësaj shtypjeje. Në vitin 1968, nga mikrofoni i Radio Luksemburgut, në këtë mënyrë Sartre e justifikoi revoltën studentore dhe dhunën si një reagim të drejtë: Dhuna është e vetmja gjë që ju ka ngelur studentëve që ende nuk kanë hyrë në sistemin e krijuar nga etërit e tyre Në vendet tona të lodhura perëndimore, studentët përbëjnë të vetmen forcë proteste të majtë E përkryera qëndron në vendet marksiste dhe veçanërisht në Kinë dhe në Kubë. Në pranverën e 1970, Sartre pranon të bëhet pjesë e grupit maoist E majta proletare, duke u bërë dhe drejtor përgjegjës i gazetës La Cause du Peuple (organ në faqet e të cilit u bëhej thirrje militantëve të merrnin peng dhe ti kyçnin në burgjet e popullit drejtorët e fabrikave dhe të linçonin deputetë e ministra).

Mbyllim paradën e intelektualëve perëndimorë, të marrosur me komunizmin, me Noam Chomsky, i cili në fund të viteve 70, përveç se thurte lavde për sistemin maoist, përkrahu me entuziazëm çështjen e khmerve të kuq kamboxhian, duke mohuar masakrat e frikshme të miliona njerëzve, kryer nga lideri i tyre Pol Pot. Në vitin 1977, gjuhëtari amerikan i cilësoi mizoritë e khmerve dhe të vietkongëve sihistori të shpikura nga reaksionarët perëndimor ndërsa dëshmitë e refugjatëve kamboxhian dhe vietnamez (të ashtuquajturit boat people), që i kishin shpëtuar persekutimit të xha Ho Chi Minh-it, si absolutisht të pabesueshme. Përfundojmë këtë parakalim tronditës me liderin e vjetër radikal, amerikanin Scott Nearing (apologjet i BRSS-së në vitet 30) që në 1982 himnizonte të ndriturin Pol Pot dhe satrapin komunist shqiptar Enver Hoxha: Bëhet fjalë për dy gjeni të vërtetë të politikës revolucionare; dy njerëz që bën gjithçka për të bërë të lumtur popujt e tyre.

No coment.

Alberto Rosselli

Burimi: MVSK https://8mvsk.wordpress.com/2015/06/...ah-komunizmit/

----------

